# Backround Invest Question



## dogsoldier (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello everyone, 

I had a question regarding backround investigations. My father has a pretty lengthy arrest record dating all the way back to the late 60's. He also, by his own admission has two outstanding warrants. My question is, will this come up on a backround investigation? If so, will it hurt me?

Any input you guys/girls may have on this will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

dogsoldier said:


> My father has a pretty lengthy arrest record dating all the way back to the late 60's. He also, by his own admission has two outstanding warrants. My question is, will this come up on a backround investigation? If so, will it hurt me?


It probably would come up, depending how thorough the department is in checking out your social history. Some departments ask for the full 411 of every person you ever lived with including birthdates and social security numbers. If his criminal history isn't discovered that way, then it could come up through neighbors, associates, or even through an interview with the investigators themselves.

Unless you were repeatedly arrested alongside him and you can't demonstrate that you are a law-abiding and responsible individual, I really don't see his issues preventing you from getting on the job.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

My dad has a "pretty colorful" background, which was brought up by my BI, but he said it didnt have any effect on me becuase I wasnt personally involved in any of those problems. Just be honest to him about everything and you should be fine.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

if you're applying for a department near where your father lived then they already made the connection. if it is a small department then you will probably have to live with the stigma.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

If you turn him in for the 2 warrants, you may get points with the BG investigator!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2006)

HousingCop said:


> If you turn him in for the 2 warrants, you may get points with the BG investigator!


We had someone with an outstanding warrant sign the list, then show-up for their "interview". That person was then escorted into the booking area, where it took about 10 minutes for them to figure out that having their pockets emptied, belt/shoelaces taken, and having Miranda read to them wasn't part of the interview for police officer. That same person is now serving life for Murder.


----------



## dogsoldier (Oct 11, 2005)

First of all, thank you very much to those who answered my question. Secondly I thought about turning my father in for the warrants but he has an uncanny ability to not get arrested on them. Believe it or not, recently he was stopped for running a stop sign in Boston, turns out his car was unregistered. The officer then ran his info, the two warrants came up and my father somehow managed to convince the BPD officer that it "wasn't him". So he drove home that night in an unregistered car, with two outstanding warrants......Your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## dogsoldier (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention. I am not exactly sure where my father lives so it would be difficult to actually turn him in. All I know is that he lives somewhere in a very rural part of Maine. The only time I ever see him is when he makes the trip down to Worcester to stop by my house unannounced.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

hides in Maine, stopped in Boston, visits Worcester, does your dad have a nickname like ******?


----------



## dogsoldier (Oct 11, 2005)

Nope, he isn't nearly that smart.


----------



## tango2 (Sep 11, 2005)

Just so you know depends on the department sone officers show up at your house your neighbors house and old places that you use to live at if this helps


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

HousingCop said:


> If you turn him in for the 2 warrants, you may get points with the BG investigator!


my cousin's grandmother lived in the town i used to dispatch in and he stole her car (he also has a "colorful" history) well the sgt who took the call was nice enough and gave me the courtesy of 3 hours to try to find him and get word out to get the car back, of course he didn't, so i had to enter his warrant into LEAPS. i ended up getting in an MVA trying to flee from a woonsocket cruiser.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Mikey682 said:


> My dad has a "pretty colorful" background, which was brought up by my BI, but he said it didnt have any effect on me becuase I wasnt personally involved in any of those problems. Just be honest to him about everything and you should be fine.


This is good advice, YOU shouldn't be hurt by a family members actions. All lessons in life are useful and you can sometimes benefit from others mistakes!! Best of luck in your career!!


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

> So he drove home that night in an unregistered car, with two outstanding warrants...


It was BOSTON, need I say more.


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

Your father's problems are not yours. Just be VERY honest about the situation. Actually, there's not much more you can do anyway. When/If anyone starts saying, "we see here that you father..." You at that point should probably just shake your head, look down (smiling) and say something like, "yeah, he's a character, alright. He's kind of an "old hippy" I guess, and doesn't really play by the rules. We've never agreed on that point, but he is my Dad..."

*It worked for me. *


----------

